# Where can I find warm white LEDs?



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I hate that blueish color coming from the whites. I can't seem to find them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try eBay. I buy them in large lots on eBay in all sizes. What size are you looking for?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

3mm seems to be about right for HO locos.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Would 100 be sufficient?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-3MM-...002?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6d707a1a


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That'll do me. Don't know why I couldn't find them. After you replied I tried a new search and sure enough it came right up.:dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just had to go in and intimidate the eBay site so it would let you find them.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Bully:laugh:
No more blue hue for me.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I got my warm white from nimt/oznimt. The white i got from jaycar were super bright :/


----------

